# Men! Please DO NOT wear flip flops



## thedaras (10 Jun 2009)

Oh My God,  I have seen two men/plonkers wearing flip flops!!

They are the ones that have a thin strip at the front,in other words not even masculine type ones,which would have a wide strip between the toes.

Please guys do not go there,its a complete and utter turnoff.

And it looks so ,so so., so---------------- I dunno fill in the gap girls.

Think about it big men feet in tiny weeny flip flops! UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Ancutza (11 Jun 2009)

Well I'm just out of bed.  The thermometer on the wall already says 32 degrees. The sun is splitting the stones outside. 'Bout time to reach for my cowboy boots! NOT!

Like everyone else in the country where I live I spend 4 -5 months a year in sandals/flip flops.  What's the problem?  They are also much more healthy for your feet than sticking on a pair of polyester socks and running around in training shoes all day.


----------



## casiopea (11 Jun 2009)

I like flip flops on men.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Jun 2009)

casiopea said:


> I like flip flops on men.


 
Me too.


----------



## DavyJones (11 Jun 2009)

My mate has two left feet, he wears flip flips.


----------



## lightswitch (11 Jun 2009)

I like flip flops on men too!


----------



## thedaras (11 Jun 2009)

OH dear God..Im in shock here!
To see a grown man/ladyboy in little teeny weeny flip flops.
Look we dont live in a hot climate,the tempreture has to reach the 30s before this should be done! And even at that ,it should be on the beach.My ten year old wouldnt even wear them..
Im not talking man sandles here,Im talking little flip flops.
Big hairy legs,even bigger feet and little flip flops..GROSS,Im gonna bring up my breakfast now!


----------



## DeeFox (11 Jun 2009)

My boyfriend wears flip flops when it's hot - I thought all men did??!  Thedaras - perhaps you should confront this irrational fear straight on by going into a shoe shop and seeing all the flip flops for sale for men?? (insert smiley face!!!)


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2009)

I can see where the OP is coming from - I think it's difficult for most men to pull this off.

As far as I can see you need to be laid back & easy going (but not with an affected 'dudeishness'), dress well otherwise, be confident (but not arrogant) be reasonably pleasant to look at (but not narcissistic) and have presentable feet (groomed, not too big/hairy etc)

Unless you can fulfill all the above, I wouldn't chance flip flops. 

BTW, I hate them but mainly because they are impractical and I *detest *the feeling of that 'bit' between my toes.


----------



## michaelm (11 Jun 2009)

DeeFox said:


> My boyfriend wears flip flops when it's hot - I thought all men did??!


Not so, generally just the metrosexuals ; thedaras is right.


----------



## ney001 (11 Jun 2009)

thedaras said:


> Oh My God,  I have seen two men/plonkers wearing flip flops!!
> 
> They are the ones that have a thin strip at the front,in other words not even masculine type ones,which would have a wide strip between the toes.
> 
> ...




Problem is not flip flops it's the type of flip flops they wear.  I have seen guys wearing this type (although not pink)

[broken link removed]


Guys should only wear this type i.e masculine type, not the thin plastic kind

[broken link removed]


My other half won't wear flip flops at all - like caveat he hates that thing between the toes - mind you when I met him he wore socks and sandals so ..................


----------



## Firefly (11 Jun 2009)

What about the "This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Christ" sandals with white stockings upto the knees?


----------



## thedaras (11 Jun 2009)

[broken link removed]Could be worse..


----------



## michaelm (11 Jun 2009)

They look dopey to me.


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2009)

Firefly said:


> What about the "This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Christ" sandals


 
I wear these.



> with white stockings upto the knees?


 
But defiinitely not these - unless I'm undercover as a German tourist


----------



## thedaras (11 Jun 2009)

michaelm said:


> They look dopey to me.


 The name of the product is so apt!
The men/ladyboys I saw wearing them were in their mid 30s,out for a stroll..oh god i have to stop thinking about this!


----------



## thedaras (11 Jun 2009)

[broken link removed]


*Add flip-flops to crying, whining, wasting words and eating quiche. "Real men," it seems, don't wear flip-flops.*
So says hip-hop artist *DMX*, who recently dismissed rapper *Jay-Z's* sartorial sense with the comment “Thugs don't do flip-flops.”
But DMX is only the latest man to dis flip-flop wearing fellas, and it seems the world's simplest form of sandal has become the flashpoint in what some say is a long-coming backlash against the *metrosexual* trend.
Thanks to fox news..

Must add the flip flops in the above picture are much more "manly " than the ones Ive seen the guys around here wearing.


----------



## BoscoTalking (11 Jun 2009)

thedaras said:


> Think about it big men feet in tiny weeny flip flops!


i did - they wouldn't fit, try thinking men's feet in mens flip flops that fit and not uggs.


----------



## elefantfresh (11 Jun 2009)

> uggs



Why ladies, why?


----------



## thedaras (11 Jun 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> i did - they wouldn't fit, try thinking men's feet in mens flip flops that fit and not uggs.


 
 What?

Whats uggs got to do with it?


----------



## TarfHead (11 Jun 2009)

OK, I'll work on the brotherhood about the whole footwear thing, if you can work on the sisterhood on the whole 'inappropriate exhibition of stomach fat (aka the muffin top)' in exchange  ?


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2009)

TarfHead said:


> exhibition of stomach fat


 
Mmmm...mummy


----------



## thedaras (11 Jun 2009)

TarfHead said:


> OK, I'll work on the brotherhood about the whole footwear thing, if you can work on the sisterhood on the whole 'inappropriate exhibition of stomach fat (aka the muffin top)' in exchange  ?


 
OK,Ill work on the the "muffin tops" if you work on the "MOOBS.


----------



## Ancutza (11 Jun 2009)

My wife often tells me I have 'sexy feet' but then again she married me so that obviously means shes barking!

The trick with the thing-between-the-toes thing is quality.  Those nasty plastic flip flops will invariably feel like a cheese cutter.  I got myself a couple of pairs of Timberland flip flops which are all nice soft suede and I know I'm going to struggle to get back into shoes come September!


----------



## thedaras (11 Jun 2009)

Ancutza said:


> My wife often tells me I have 'sexy feet' but then again she married me so that obviously means shes barking!
> 
> The trick with the thing-between-the-toes thing is quality. Those nasty plastic flip flops will invariably feel like a cheese cutter. I got myself a couple of pairs of Timberland flip flops which are all nice soft suede and I know I'm going to struggle to get back into shoes come September!


 
Pennys now have things you can wear with flip flops,their called toe comforters ,I think.
Anyhow the bottom of them has a cushioned area and theres a cotton strip that goes between the toe to soften the impact.
They are the colour of nylons/thights,but hey if your a man wearing flip flops why not go the whole hog and get the matching toe comforters.


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2009)

thedaras said:


> ... if you work on the "MOOBS.


 They're called MITS, but what do I know I wear flip-flops, like these (but not green) - [broken link removed]


----------



## BoscoTalking (11 Jun 2009)

thedaras said:


> What?
> 
> Whats uggs got to do with it?



i was referring to this



thedaras said:


> Think about it big men feet in tiny weeny flip flops! UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Purple (11 Jun 2009)

thedaras said:


> What?
> 
> Whats uggs got to do with it?




Well if you are having a go at men wearing flip-flops (and no, I don’t wear them) then men can have a go at ugg boots; I have never seen any woman wear them well. They are profoundly ugly. 
If you own a pair then stop giving out about anyone else’s footwear choices.


----------



## Bronte (12 Jun 2009)

While we're at it how about men with nail polish on their toes?

Both my other half and I detest flip flops.  The bit between the toes, no thanks.


----------



## thedaras (12 Jun 2009)

Purple said:


> Well if you are having a go at men wearing flip-flops (and no, I don’t wear them) then men can have a go at ugg boots; I have never seen any woman wear them well. They are profoundly ugly.
> If you own a pair then stop giving out about anyone else’s footwear choices.


 
My granny wears them and finds them very warm and comfortable.

Never got the whole ugg boot thing myself...


----------



## thedaras (12 Jun 2009)

mathepac said:


> They're called MITS, but what do I know I wear flip-flops, like these (but not green) - [broken link removed]


 
I meant MOOBS as in man boobs/moobs.


----------



## Caveat (12 Jun 2009)

thedaras said:


> I meant MOOBS as in man boobs/moobs.


 
...and I'm guessing he meant MITS as in man...

well, you know.


----------



## thedaras (12 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> ...and I'm guessing he meant MITS as in man...
> 
> well, you know.


 
Haha,,God Im slow today.


----------



## Kine (12 Jun 2009)

ney001 said:


> mind you when I met him he wore socks and sandals so ..................


 
Isn't this the norm?....


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2009)

Bronte said:


> While we're at it how about men with nail polish on their toes? ...



I enjoy a manicure / pedicure from time to time and part of the process seems to be to use a clear varnish rather than coloured stuff.

I encourage the technician (?) to put the stuff on my nails rather than on my toes...


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Jun 2009)

Socks and sandals are so cool but really need handkerchief also for total effect ​ 








Whole site well worth a visit but be sure not to get too excited!​


----------



## becky (12 Jun 2009)

I think once the feet are reasonable flip flops look okay on men.  

I got a fab pedicure done by a podiatrist in uk once and no nail varnich was used.  By and far the best pedi I ever had.  

I'm another hater of uggs - well outdoors anyway.  But those plastic things are even worse.  I call them the anti-shoe.


----------



## Godfather (12 Jun 2009)

I wear flip flops when I'm walking at home. So what?


----------



## thedaras (12 Jun 2009)

Godfather said:


> I wear flip flops when I'm walking at home. So what?


 
At least you do it indoors..
Im not talking about 18 year old surfer dudes,but grown men in their 30s and 40s trying to look like...well ,their younger counterparts..as well as them being a total ugggggggggg, its just SAD.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jun 2009)

becky said:


> I'm another hater of uggs - well outdoors anyway. But those plastic things are even worse. I call them the anti-shoe.


 
What I can't get my head around is Uggs with shorts. That has got to be one of the stupidest fashions of recent years.


----------



## Vanilla (13 Jun 2009)

liaconn said:


> What I can't get my head around is Uggs with shorts. That has got to be one of the stupidest fashions of recent years.


 
I still kind of like Uggs, I don't own a pair but they look comfy. 

I think the worst fashion trend recently has to be the pyjama as clothes fashion. Urgh!


----------



## Chocks away (13 Jun 2009)

I recently read in a serious paper that pyjama wearing outdoors was in direct ratio to the unemployment/self esteem of an area.


----------



## liaconn (14 Jun 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I still kind of like Uggs, I don't own a pair but they look comfy.
> 
> I think the worst fashion trend recently has to be the pyjama as clothes fashion. Urgh!


 
What about pyjamas _with_ Uggs?


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2009)

liaconn said:


> What about pyjamas _with_ Uggs?



The only place pyjamas should be worn in public is in India and its too hot there for ugg boots.


----------



## baldyman27 (15 Jun 2009)

I've only being visiting AAM briefly and infrequently in the last few weeks but I had to post on this thread. I agree, men shouldn't wear flip flops. Sandals, fine. *BUT*, women shouldn't wear;

Ugg Boots (extremely unflattering and tinker-ish)
Tight jeans and short tops leading to the aforementioned muffin top. (simply horrific)
Pyjamas in public (if you can't bother putting on day clothes, stay in bed)
GAA jerseys (they're bad enough on men)

The best looking and most practical attire for a woman is an apron. I jest, of course.


----------

